# Hi I'm Back



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello everyone!

This is not my first time on this site. I was a member back in 2000 under a different name. I stopped coming here because I thought constantly reading and talking about DP was making it worse. Such is my battle with DP, with my immaturity in not knowing how to handle it.

I was about 90% DP-free for almost this entire time. There were times when it was 100%. I was doing so well! But this is the nature of the beast - it sometimes comes out of its layer to hunt you down. I now realize that being a member of a community of similar people is really a blessing and a haven to come to in times when you're feeling utterly alone and fearful.

I've actually learned alot in the past years. I've come to realize the variety of different things contribute to episodes of DP, and that for the most part anxiety and stress cause DP (for some people) and not that the DP is the primary cause for the anxiety. I say this because I've experienced it exactly that way. I am now in a period in my life where I'm trying to get over a serious addiction and having struggles with my sprituality, and facing alot of stress related to work. I believe all of this brought my DP back full tilt, and once I get these issues under control, my DP will be under control.

Sorry for the long rant, but that's me! God bless you all and good luck.

- Seth


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

